# Cracked grain storage



## hazoluke (9/12/14)

Good day Gentlemen,

How long is it possible to store grain that has been cracked and sealed in vacuum sealed bags before the quality/useability of the product is compromised??

It is stored in a cool and dark spot under the stairs in a cupboard behind the vacuum cleaner that I avoid like the plague.

I am hoping to save freight cost and buy a few brews at once and store them and use when I have the time as I do not have a mill or the ability to store grain bags.

Any advice is much appreciated.

Cheers and beers.... :kooi:


----------



## Yob (9/12/14)

vac sealed is much better than not, large quantities will be a PITA long term though, better off in the end getting a mill

cheers


----------



## hazoluke (9/12/14)

Hey Yob,

Cheers for the reply. I was hoping to buy 3 brews at a time and brew like a boss while I'm on Uni holidays. By the time the last bag of cracked grain was opened it would be 7 weeks.

I totally understand that the mill is by far the best option, however I don't have the coin to buy a mill or storage bins to stops the rodents from helping themselves to a 25kg grain bag.

Maybe I should only buy 2 brews at a time...

Cheers and beers :kooi:


----------



## mckenry (9/12/14)

My pre-mill days:

I had whole 25kg bags cracked for me and used it up after over approx 6 months and it seemed to be ok, non-vacuum-sealed.

I'd say you'll be ok for a fair while vacuum sealed. A lot has changed to improve my beer since then (yeast handling, o2 the main two) to compare, but the beers back then were still very drinkable.

Dont worry too much.

Get a mill


----------



## Spiesy (9/12/14)

Or just brew all three brews in 3 days, rack to cube and no chill for storage.


----------



## hazoluke (9/12/14)

Cheers Mckenry,

I have asked Santa for a mill for xmas.... however I'm pretty sure that he does not exist!!!

Thanks for the input though. My goal is to continue producing very drinkable beers and enjoy the process. Its just my financial position that's a minor hindrance.

Seems like it should not be to much of a problem for my situation.

Cheers and beers :kooi:


----------



## hazoluke (9/12/14)

Spiesy said:


> Or just brew all three brews in 3 days, rack to cube and no chill for storage.


So wise.....

Hopefully the boss will like this suggestion!

Cheers and beers :kooi:


----------



## pajs (9/12/14)

Small batches (9 litre type ferments) BIAB are easy enough to put whole grains through a little electric coffee and spice grinder. Lets you work off whole grains, in smaller quantities to store, without $ outlay for a mill.


----------



## hazoluke (9/12/14)

Hey Pajs,

Cheers for your reply, I have thought about that method, however, I'm brewing 50lts on brewday using 9 to 11kgs depending on style to maximize my output for effort.

Good idea though...

Cheers n beers :kooi:


----------



## mckenry (9/12/14)

hazoluke said:


> I have asked Santa for a mill for xmas.... however I'm pretty sure that he does not exist!!!


Santa only comes to those that believe in him.


----------



## hazoluke (9/12/14)

mckenry said:


> Santa only comes to those that believe in him.


ha ha, well there is my problem right there.

I believe now...


----------



## mckenry (9/12/14)

hazoluke said:


> ha ha, well there is my problem right there.
> 
> I believe now...


You can't just say it. You have to really believe. It's like God, the Easter bunny, Allah, the tooth fairy, prayer, Ganesh etc. Anyone I haven't offended? If you really believe Elvis is alive, he is.


----------



## HBHB (9/12/14)

If it's cracked and flushed with co2 and lightly vacuumed, it'll be fine for several weeks. Whole grains are not impervious to oxygen either. 

firing squad...ready!


----------



## Jimrtl81 (9/12/14)

$25 corona mill on (eBay with free shipping), Plus a 25 kg bag of malt, and half a kilo of hops for around $100 total.
Cant be much more if any than buying three brews worth on their own.


----------



## hazoluke (10/12/14)

Thanks to all for their replies and their input.

My question has been answered, beauty...

Cheers n Beers :kooi:


----------



## panzerd18 (10/12/14)

Something like this is good if you are short on cash.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/500G-Universal-Hand-Manual-Corn-Grinder-Crusher-Grain-Coffe-Nuts-Mill-Family-Use-/261623637101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3ce9fbe46d


----------



## hazoluke (10/12/14)

Cheers Panzerd18!!!!

Beauty...


----------



## panzerd18 (10/12/14)

hazoluke said:


> Cheers Panzerd18!!!!
> 
> Beauty...



http://youtu.be/fCWevrbJMcA


----------

